# Person in half illusion



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi,
thanks for the pm. i did look yesterday and posted a message but i must have forgot to hit post, i was pretty tired. so here goes again. thanks for the tuitorial. it looks like it is very doable. the kids are excited about it. i am also going to make a big cloth hat and have a couple of scary bunnies [kids] pop out. a witch take their hand to do a magic trick and when the kids turn their hands over a spider is stuck there. a mannequin that gets cut in half and squirts blood. and my daughter thinks we should put a kid in a box and put toy swords in. any other ideas you might come up with are welcomed. i put this post and the video in my favs so i would have it readily available. every year i do a different theme and we are really excited about this years. kids do love magic. so glad you shared this illusion. later hallo


----------

